# What do you like best about retirement?



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I simply love being able to go to bed when I want and waking up when I want. There is no clock in my bedroom anymore and I feel so free!


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

That check.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Amen!! I can sleep when I want and as long as I want. No more dressing up, make up, panty hose, etc.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Clock on the wall displays days of the week.....
Everyday is Saturday...except Sunday....and then I rest.

Don't wear a watch ....or pantyhose and make up.. ...for that matter....
Do shower once in awhile.....LOL......
Love it.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

The Job I had before we moved here I could basically leave and be gone long as I wanted. Loved it. I would take off Camping and Hunting for weeks but when I worked it would be none stop for days.

Anymore I like the freedom of taking off going doing what I want.

Funny was riding back from the city with my wife. Told her I wish I was driving Tractor Trailer again. She says you can't because of Blood Clots. We talked over how I use to enjoy working and Jobs I would like now days but best I stay away just not able to anymore.

Now I enjoy Computer time, reading, Gardening, Hunting, Fishing, Camping, Gym time, Church and wondering if this will be my last day here in this world.

big rockpile


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Ran across this that might answer that question... 
Q: How many days in the week?
A: 6 Saturdays and 1 Sunday.
Q: When is a retiree's bedtime?
A: 2 hours after he/she falls asleep in the Lay-Z-boy.
Q: What's the biggest gripe of retirees?
A: Not enough time to get everything done.
Q: Why don't retirees mind being called Seniors?
A: the term comes with a 10% discount.
Q: Why do retirees count pennies?
A: They are the only ones who have the time.
Q: What do retirees call a long lunch?
A: Normal.
Q: What do retirees do all week?
A: M-F nothing, S & S rest.

Personally I'm still thinking bout what I like "best" about retirement!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I can stay up late or sleep in whenever I want.
Now have plenty of time to keep up with routine chores, so don't always feel rushed.
I fish and hunt mid-week when the majority are at work.
Can take off and go somewhere on a road trip at the drop of a hat.
No more dealing with drama and people problems in the workplace.
Time on my hands to get many more projects done around the homestead.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

When I retired I took off my watch, and removed all clocks in the house except there is one built in on the stove.  My world at school had revolved around time every minute of the day - making sure my classes started on time, ended on time, kids got to and from special classes on time, recess time, lunch time, start time, end time...You get the picture!!! I've been retired 3 years and don't miss time at all. LOL!!!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

When someone says "Sorry for the delay"....
My answer is...."Take your time....I have all day'


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok 4 Days a week I set my Alarm. Gym Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Church Sunday morning.

And then when I want to get out before Critters and Fish.

big rockpile


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I can truly say....have not set an alarm since I stopped working....2007...

If it's something I want to do, I seen to be awake in plenty of time.
I go to the Gym 3 days a week...and am up before DW...and at times the dogs don't get up either....LOL
Most everything else is at my discretion on what, when, and where I need to be.

This is what we worked for and we are so fortunate to maintain our lifestyle.....many, many people do not have it as good....We are very thankful. 
Then again taking care of ourselves planning for these days has gone a long way to making it happen. ....
BUT......one serious health problem,death or other disaster....could change all that...
I choose to not dwell on it too much....
Plan for the worst, hope for the best.....and try to have a good time.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Heading to the lake cabin tomorrow. We might stay a few days or a week, who cares. No need to schedule vacation days or anything like that. Neighbor kid will cut the grass if we're gone very long and we just shut off the mail till we get back.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Still get up at 0530 hours but nap during day if I want too.
Go to bed when I want
Dress how I want,no military uniforms any more(retired),pj's all day if I want,
definately no more panty hose. Threw them in trash after I took off my uniform for the last time.
Eat when I want too, eat what I want too.
More time to projects that mean something to me.
Going for a drive when I want too, fishing etc.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Thought occurred to me today....was actually thinking about this thread... What I like best about retirement?.........I like ALL of it.

Having the dogs laying on my chest and swat me in the face...and when my eyes open ...start licking...."Dad, dad, wakey wakey....we gotta go potty....(They say you can't buy love....never brought home a dog(s)

Coffee and read the paper....still like a paper,.. sports. comics, local stuff....and..to check how many younger people died...Thinking to myself...beat that one, beat that one too.....

Then it's, "Well what do I feel doing like today?"
Usually something planned...
Today was a trip to the recycle center for 5 gal buckets of free load your own compost...
Then it started raining....so spent part of the day relaxing....
Did go out with DW to the Big Lots store.....no joy on deals.... some one else can have my deals today.....
Stopped at one nursery to check out flats of flowers....the planting flats (48) went up to $14.99 this year.

Didn't have the colors DW wanted..so will look a couple other places when it quits raining....so time for a nap....

Recliner...time.... Voice on TV for noise... workin on a couple of books... about done with Shelters, Shacks and Shanties...by D.C. Beard
Then play around on the computer till I get tired.
Tomorrow quick breakfast then the gym (MWF)...cardio work for 1-1-/2 hours...
Been wearing sweats more and more......looser....LOL

Yeah...what not to like........


----------

